# Awesome work pants



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

.....Check these things out.

http://www.armorapparel.com/products.php


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I would be willing to order from the guy, as long as price is right.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Yay! A reinforced crotch!

I have speed holes in 6 pairs of my work pants from coming down off my stilts.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I like the holes in my crotch, just added ventilation. My helpers never cared for it though, as I am a "freeballin" kinda dude. :yes:


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

*Review*

I have used these pants for a couple months now. They are well made, the knee pad innovation is really the bomb. The foam is light weight very flexible due to it's design, they stay on the knee area. Also adds padding while wearing your stilts. The pockets are well thought out.

All in all a great product that will hold up.

The cons..... The cut is baggy like the Carhart cut. They need to add 2 more belt loops.


----------

